
Researcher: Children’s Cancer Linked to Fukushima Radiation - trhway
https://www.yahoo.com/health/researcher-childrens-cancer-linked-to-fukushima-113206820.html
======
trhway
coincidentally, today they announced the Nobel Prize in literature to Svetlana
Aleksievich for her works about USSR, including the Chernobyl stories which
paints different picture of the catastrophe's consequences from the official
one (and which also more close to what i know - among other by having some
relatives in that area of Belarus at the time)

